# How to compliment NF's?



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to freeze sometimes. Reply with a low-voiced- "thanks".
Later, I understood why I do it from my journals. I believed whatever I had done was insignificant, even if I was the only one who did it or thought about it. Anyone could have acted the same way. Besides I am no halo crowned angel either. Now, I try to make the complimenter see my angle, sort of deflect the gratitude to the collective effort, collective presence.

The best way to compliment: Point out why I thank, what is it that I need to compliment on that person - the goodness.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

This has sort of been said before, but basically any compliment will warm my heart, as long as it's genuine. Also, give just one compliment and be clear that you mean it. I start feeling uncomfortable when showered with praise...


----------



## chanan (May 25, 2010)

Compliment me on who I am. It's not something that most people are able to understand, therefore they have a tendency not to like it or want to change it. It's nice to hear that that my unconventional ways are appreciated and don't need "fixing".


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't base the word feeler in your argument. Argue the topic, not the type. These are people i give my respect too.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

chanan said:


> Compliment me on who I am. It's not something that most people are able to understand, therefore they have a tendency not to like it or want to change it. It's nice to hear that that my unconventional ways are appreciated and don't need "fixing".


Fixing = Control....shudders *


----------



## max19 (May 20, 2012)

NFs like compliments that are subtle, simple, and sincere. You don't always have to say them. Laughing at our jokes, being there for us, thanking our posts *hint-hint* are all compliments in at least my book. 

Also it's nice when we get written compliments...we can keep them forever  

The nicest thing anyone ever said to me was, "I admire you."


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Be genuine in your compliments, cause I can see right through you, and I know myself better than you. Though compliment doesn't affect me much, if you are trying to be intimate with me. In that case, just be yourself, honest and definitely genuine. To impress me, you don't have to compliment me. Just be logical, sensible and not a coward.


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

I love compliments!!!

When I was more insecure, I used to be really uncomfortable or brush them off. I had a hard time receiving them. 

But now, they just are like a little added boost! And of course, they have to be genuine to actually _count_. But I'll take a compliment about anything if you really mean it!


----------



## Caitlin Kant (Apr 18, 2012)

Theclassof2014 said:


> Best compliment i ever said was "I see you, I acknowledge you, I like who you are, I like how you are, I want you to be part of my life, and I want to part of yours." if that counts as a compliment.



I'm using this!


----------

